# Nastassja Kinski ein reifer Busenblitzer 4x



## Bond (16 Juli 2011)




----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2011)

Bild 2 ist der Hammer


----------



## Donaldo (16 Juli 2011)

Je öller, je döller, meint
Donaldo


----------



## BlueLynne (16 Juli 2011)

sexy auch im Alter :thx: für Nastassja


----------



## Rollibraten (16 Juli 2011)

Wer ist denn das neben Nasti? Die mit den Schlauchbootlippen? Ihre Tochter?


----------



## catwiesel62 (17 Juli 2011)

tolle Frau trotz ihrem Alter


----------



## kdf (17 Juli 2011)

tolles bild,danke


----------



## CmdData (17 Juli 2011)

toll, klasse frau


----------



## Alex19 (17 Juli 2011)

danke


----------



## joergi (17 Juli 2011)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Miraculix (17 Juli 2011)

Rollibraten schrieb:


> Wer ist denn das neben Nasti? Die mit den Schlauchbootlippen? Ihre Tochter?



Die Dame heißt *Joanna Tuczynska*, ist 27 Jahre alt und verdient ihr Geld als Dessous-Model.

Sie ist also nicht die Tochter von Frau Kinski...
...aber die Tochter von Lothar Matthäus' aktueller "Schwiegermutter" in spe...


----------



## babyface (17 Juli 2011)

Das war doch gewollt oder ? trotzdem schöne Frau:WOW:


----------



## Bombastic66 (17 Juli 2011)

für ihr Alter echt noch ne Granate,
vielen Dank für die Bilder!


----------



## happy58 (17 Juli 2011)

Danke


----------



## oopspower (17 Juli 2011)

toller Busen danke


----------



## febbrile (17 Juli 2011)

Wow - nicht übel!


----------



## exquisitor (17 Juli 2011)

Perfekt!


----------



## stuftuf (17 Juli 2011)

wow

coole Sache


----------



## namor66 (18 Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, vielen Dank!


----------



## kurt666 (18 Juli 2011)

Sie ist und bleibt eine tolle Frau!!


----------



## hanseat72 (18 Juli 2011)

sehr hübsch!


----------



## starliner (18 Juli 2011)

hut ab!!!


----------



## posemuckel (18 Juli 2011)

Wie geil ist das denn?????????


----------



## wolf1958 (18 Juli 2011)

Glaube nicht, dass das gewollt ist, die ist einfach so


----------



## baddy (18 Juli 2011)

Sie hat immer noch nen tollen Busen und geile Nippel


----------



## klodeckel (19 Juli 2011)

Immer noch eine Augenweide


----------



## 007jean (19 Juli 2011)

mal was gutes neues von ihr


----------



## vwbeetle (20 Juli 2011)

Sie war und ist eine Augenweide. Danke:thumbup:


----------



## Norty2010 (20 Juli 2011)

Trotz des alters ne super Frau. Danke dafür.


----------



## marriobassler (20 Juli 2011)

immer noch ein lohnendswerter Anblick


----------



## madmax1970 (20 Juli 2011)

war bestimmt kühl dort


----------



## teddyralf (20 Juli 2011)

ja, dem kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## duddits (21 Juli 2011)

aber immer noch fit, die Dame


----------



## tiger571 (21 Juli 2011)

Danke, tolle Schnappschüsse


----------



## etzmad (22 Juli 2011)

Nett, danke.


----------



## gundi (23 Juli 2011)

tolle bilder danke


----------



## cam1003000 (26 Juli 2011)

Suuuuuper!!! Klasse Bilder, Danke!!!:thx:


----------



## schneeberger (27 Juli 2011)

Toller Busenblitzer.


----------



## Tommy12 (28 Juli 2011)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut, vielen Dank !


----------



## korat (15 Apr. 2012)

Wirklich Klasse - ich hatte sie schon vergessen !


----------



## 6Kev94 (15 Apr. 2012)

tolle frau, toller busen


----------



## Jone (16 Apr. 2012)

Reif aber der Hammer!


----------



## Weltenbummler (16 Apr. 2012)

Nastassja hat ein hübschen Busen.


----------



## perusic (16 Apr. 2012)

Herrlich; tausend dank !


----------



## Punisher (17 Apr. 2012)

uuuups


----------



## gundilie (26 Apr. 2012)

feucht fröhliche feier einer immer noch schönen frau


----------



## capone2605 (26 Apr. 2012)

Toll


----------



## es777 (26 Apr. 2012)

Spitze! Danke


----------



## Motor (27 Apr. 2012)

geiler Nippel


----------



## Superfan (3 Mai 2012)

nicht schlecht  :thumbup:


----------



## dulaq (22 Nov. 2013)

sehr nett!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (14 Dez. 2014)

Ein richtig reifer Busenblitzer! Danke!


----------



## maggi0684 (14 Dez. 2014)

Schöne Brust


----------



## Mooeeeee (16 Dez. 2014)

:thx:super


----------



## tschery1 (20 Dez. 2014)

... auch 30 Jahre später noch immer schön anzusehen! :thumbup:


----------



## savvas (21 Dez. 2014)

Sehr schön, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## lordus14 (21 Dez. 2014)

she is old but she is still beauty and absolutley sexy.


----------



## kiveling (29 Dez. 2014)

schönes Ding


----------



## Novesia (12 Apr. 2015)

Absolute Traumfrau..vielen dank


----------



## samasaphan (28 Apr. 2015)

Das schwarzehaarige Mädel ist der Hammer!:thx:


----------



## Oider (15 Juni 2015)

Mhhm lecker Nippel.


----------



## Franzel (29 Juni 2015)

ein heißer blitzer ;-) danke !!!


----------



## gundilie (5 Juli 2015)

thx, immer noch sehr sehr schön


----------



## mr_red (5 Juli 2015)

Wow 

hot!

Thx


----------



## heckflosse (10 Juli 2015)

immer noch eine schöne Frau!!
Danke


----------



## KlausP (10 Okt. 2015)

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## Röseberg (17 Okt. 2015)

das war nicht geplant ...


----------



## Belphegor (17 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schön, Danke !


----------



## Smurf4k (18 Okt. 2015)

Toll.Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## realstarfish (18 Okt. 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## Gandalf_73 (29 Nov. 2015)

tolle Frau trotz ihrem Alter 
da hängt nichts


----------



## Androsz (30 Nov. 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dmc251 (6 Dez. 2015)

Bild2 is super^^


----------



## Patrick90 (6 Dez. 2015)

vielen dank


----------



## Morten harket (4 Feb. 2016)

Super Frau!


----------



## CameronJones (16 Feb. 2016)

Einfach hübsch, egal wie alt die Frau wird... (zumindest bisher )


----------



## marriobassler (18 Feb. 2016)

nun iss es eine echte reifeprüfung (Y)


----------



## Rambo (20 Feb. 2016)

gut aufgepasst. danke1
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## vobatho (20 Feb. 2016)

Danke, schöne Bilder


----------



## vwfan (21 Feb. 2016)

Nett anzuschaun .


----------



## alex_delarge (21 Feb. 2016)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## hubu (22 Feb. 2016)

thanks...


----------



## werder061294 (2 März 2016)

dankeschön


----------



## soho42 (18 März 2016)

Klain aber schön. Danke


----------



## The Watcher (3 Mai 2016)

Das nenne ich mal einen Volltreffer


----------



## hydros62 (4 Mai 2016)

bitte mehr - DANKE


----------



## Florian123 (28 Mai 2016)

Sehr schön und es scheint ihr voll egal zu sein


----------



## madhatter (5 Sep. 2017)

more girls should wear dresses like that! thanks!


----------

